# nismo decals



## onecloudyday (Oct 6, 2002)

okay im looking for a few ideas on windshield decals. I want nismo on my wheels also . Im just looking for color ideas and sizes for the windshield and if any of ya all have pictures of yours. I have a 1996 nissan 200sx. Im kinda into carbon fiber and was thinking of getting the banner on the windshield in that effect. any comments?


----------



## Omega3k1 (Jan 6, 2005)

my best advice for you is dont do it unless you actually have nismo parts on your car... that just screams out rice imo. Might as well slap a few GT-R badges on there while your at it.

I think it would be a lot more attractive if you did NISSAN across your winshield or maybe one of the major suppliers of your parts(if you have any performance stuff on your car).


----------



## jenns240 (May 17, 2004)

i just went with NISSAN on my windshield, since i chose a purple color i didnt think it would be that noticable on black so i also went for a silver outline.










sorry this pic is blurry my scanner was acting up


----------



## cjones (Mar 22, 2005)

In my opinion, I think it looks to ricey. As long as you like thats all that matters right.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

im not a fan of any window banners at all. i too think its a bit ricy.


----------



## jenns240 (May 17, 2004)

i dont think its as ricey as having a gaint APC sticker on your windshield. but hey to each his own.


----------



## onecloudyday (Oct 6, 2002)

i have to agree with you on the ricey thing but i need to get a little more on my car its a little to plain for my tastes. If not any decals ,what to do?


----------



## cjones (Mar 22, 2005)

onecloudyday said:


> i have to agree with you on the ricey thing but i need to get a little more on my car its a little to plain for my tastes. If not any decals ,what to do?


Can you post a pic of your car? If I can see your car that would help me to try to think up ideas


----------



## LatinoSpecV (Mar 20, 2005)

*2003 Nissan Sentra Se-r Spec V Headlights*

hey how can i brake the orange part of the headlights so i can make them clear ive seen people do it to other cars... If u know what im talking about let me know idk if i can do it to my car... Thanks


----------



## cjones (Mar 22, 2005)

LatinoSpecV said:


> hey how can i brake the orange part of the headlights so i can make them clear ive seen people do it to other cars... If u know what im talking about let me know idk if i can do it to my car... Thanks


"...brake the orange part of the headlights..." ?
Are you talking about taking the headlight apart? If so, you have to put it in the oven and bake it to melt the glue, then it will come apart.


----------



## Omega3k1 (Jan 6, 2005)

no i think he's talking about the orange part on the corner lights cause there isnt anything on the headlights thats orange. And with stock ones you cant take the orange out of them cause its a reflector. You can pick up a set of clear ones(no orange reflector) off ebay for $26 shipped(thats what i got mine for anyway), or you could always go to luispeed and get his Crystal Clear corners or even better the stealth corners, those would look a lot better with the stealth halo's you've got.

http://www.liuspeedtuning.com


----------



## cjones (Mar 22, 2005)

Omega3k1 said:


> no i think he's talking about the orange part on the corner lights cause there isnt anything on the headlights thats orange. And with stock ones you cant take the orange out of them cause its a reflector. You can pick up a set of clear ones(no orange reflector) off ebay for $26 shipped(thats what i got mine for anyway), or you could always go to luispeed and get his Crystal Clear corners or even better the stealth corners, those would look a lot better with the stealth halo's you've got.
> 
> http://www.liuspeedtuning.com


Ohh ok, I see.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

Omega3k1 said:


> no i think he's talking about the orange part on the corner lights cause there isnt anything on the headlights thats orange. And with stock ones you cant take the orange out of them cause its a reflector. You can pick up a set of clear ones(no orange reflector) off ebay for $26 shipped(thats what i got mine for anyway), or you could always go to luispeed and get his Crystal Clear corners or even better the stealth corners, those would look a lot better with the stealth halo's you've got.
> 
> http://www.liuspeedtuning.com


he has a b15......they dont have "corner lightes" and why did he ask this in this thread? its totally unrelated.....


----------



## Omega3k1 (Jan 6, 2005)

ohh my bad... i seen jens car and was thinking it was onecloudy's... i wasnt paying attention.


----------

